# Painting an old farm gas tank.



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

I have been working for some good old farm folks and they would like me to paint their gas tank. I suppose it would hold about a hundred gallons or so. It is in bad shape with peeling paint and rust. I would like any comments as to the procedure to paint this thing. I would start by scraping any loose paint, and then sanding. Do I need to get all the rust off, or can I use some "rustoleum" type paint to cover the rust that won't sand off. Any comments welcome.:confused1: Thanks, and happy painting!


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is one of the tasks where liability exceeds benefit, to you.

Rust should be sand blasted to bare metal, properly primed, and painted w a good quality fuel proof paint.

And if you take on that task, you are responsible for it.
imo, too much risk.

I'd offer to do a quickie job, inexpensively, and tell them clearly you shall do a quick cheap job and accept no liability.
Knock some of the biggest flakes off and roll or blast something over it to make it look better, which is what they really want.

100gal tank? they could just as easily pump out of a couple 55gal drums.
r


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Tmrrptr said:


> Here is one of the tasks where liability exceeds benefit, to you.
> 
> Rust should be sand blasted to bare metal, properly primed, and painted w a good quality fuel proof paint.
> 
> ...







Agree 100%


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Tmrrptr said:


> And if you take on that task, you are responsible for it.
> imo, too much risk.



Is the risk your talking about just paint failure or is there risk of spark or ignition?


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

What is the liability? Paint failure? EXPLOSION? I guess my question is really how to manage rust, and get a reasonable coat or two of paint. I really believe that the folks I am working with trust me, and I trust them, so all we are talking about is making an old gasoline tank look better. Maybe not like new, but a reasonable facsimile there of. How do I do this job? Scrape, sand, prime and paint? Not afraid, just looking for someone who has done this before. Happy painting , Paul.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

If you are just looking to paint the rust so that it is out of sight out of mind then just use a rust converting primer and topcoat.

However, if these people want to protect their tank from corroding through...

1) Blast to SSPC.SP5 White Metal Blast (Be safe... Don't blow it up!)
2) Apply 100% Solids 2K Novolac @ 60 mils according to Manufacturer Specs...


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Por-15 autobody undercoater says it can be applied over rust.
I had some paint from Europe that was for cars, it had a hammered finish when it dried. I used it on the trunk of a 74 Riviera that I had and it looked great, help up excellent. I also used it on a front door once, the job was more of a favor then real work so I was pretty much free to do whatever I wanted, and I had always wondered how the stuff would look on a door. I liked how it turned out, the old lady who owned the house didnt care for it, but I left it like that anyways. The people who bought the house from the old lady loved the door, my friend (the old lady's son in law) told them that it was a faux finish and very expensive. I wish I had more of that paint, I could have used that on my truck.
Maybe even try a roll on bedliner, that might hold up ........ for awhile .


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

Wolverine, "If you are just looking to paint the rust so that it is out of sight out of mind then just use a rust converting primer and topcoat." I believe this to be the case, as the tank seems relatively sound albeit somewhat pitted. Just a question, what is a rust converting primer? Some chemical reaction that converts iron oxide to some other iron compound?

ModernStyle, hey I like your thinking. I have been working at an apartment complex where a young dude who works in the office had his small pickup Rhino coated on the exterior. I was thinking that I might get my '95 Caravan coated likewise, as it is showing it's age with fading and rust in spots. How does one get car paint from Europe? Is there a website, and can you get it on planes like UPS? How did you apply the paint to the house front door?

Happy painting, Paul :rockon:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

A company my dad worked for got it as a sample, he brought it home and it set for like 15 years. He gave it to me and I stirred the crap out of it and tried it, it still worked. I forget the name of it but I looked it up on the web and it said it was from Europe, maybe they have distributers here, I couldnt find much info on the stuff, maybe the company is out of business now.
The company my dad worked for made the sleeper cabs for International trucks, I guess they probably got stuff for free all the time like that, he just brought it home thinking he would do the underbody of his '55 Chevy and later decided against it. I will have to go through my shop and see if there is any more out there. I wouldnt mind getting some more of it, I did a rusty drive shaft with it, and 3 years later the thing still liiks good. I am not sure if the stuff could be sprayed, I brushed it everytime I used it, it has the hammered look so brush marks were never a factor.


----------

